# Fancy a Hudl  ?  Tesco cheapo tablet



## ChrisD (Sep 24, 2013)

Tesco launches a tablet for £119

http://www.tesco.com/direct/hudl/?gclid=CIbB_ar-5LkCFZMbtAodJkcACA


7" HD1440 x 900  touch screen
Wi-FiDual band  2.4GHz & 5GHz
16GBBuilt-in storage  extendable to 48GB
Android4.2.2 Jelly Bean
Quad-corePowerful 1.5GHz  processor
9hrBattery life*
GPS • Bluetooth 4.0 • Scratch and smudge resistant screen • Stereo speakers • Micro-SD slot • USB 2.0 port • Micro-HDMI port

I try to avoid shopping at Tesco.  But since this has usual Android stuff and includes GPS would it be an option for navigational stuff ?


----------



## weltweit (Sep 24, 2013)

Interesting these non tech companies who decide to drop into electronics products, Amazon Kindle, Tesco Hudl.. Knowing the number of punters who will buy anything Tesco, I would say they have a fighting chance of making a success of it.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2013)

Decent spec, that. And a good price. Looks vanilla Android. Is there any more info about the software? I might be interested in this.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Sep 24, 2013)

Will it have a large Tesco Label stuck/etched onto it?  Either way. NO, sick of all these corps having their fingers in anything.


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 24, 2013)

Rutita1 said:


> Will it have a large Tesco Label stuck/etched onto it?  Either way. NO, sick of all these corps having their fingers in anything.



nope, the only Tesco branding is the T which is in the bottom left corner (on the bottom bar - it launches their apps), and a small printed logo on the back (not in the Tesco colours!).

It looks to be tastefully done. If that Tesco software is easily removeable, then this will probably be my first tablet!


----------



## RedDragon (Sep 25, 2013)

Quite an interesting challenge to Amazon especially if they're serious about developing their own books, music streaming, phone and data plans.


----------



## weltweit (Sep 25, 2013)

My nearest supersized Tesco recently put in a large electronics area, tablets, phones, sat-navs, compact and dslr cameras. Occasionally I pop into the upstairs café there and can report that this new electronics section has not been very busy when I have been there.


----------



## pissflaps (Sep 25, 2013)

i'll take one of those. anyone know if you can bung skype on there?


----------



## John Primmer (Sep 30, 2013)

Bought one this morning. Charged it. Entered gmail account. Hudl requested download of update 1.2 - bricked! Help line not available due to unforeseen circumstances!! Hmmmmm mum.....


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

John Primmer said:


> Bought one this morning. Charged it. Entered gmail account. Hudl requested download of update 1.2 - bricked! Help line not available due to unforeseen circumstances!! Hmmmmm mum.....


Oh dear. Bad start!


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> i'll take one of those. anyone know if you can bung skype on there?


Yes, you can.


----------



## elbows (Sep 30, 2013)

Seems to be too new to get any decent search results for things like 'hudl bricked'.

Did find a tweet from someone reporting both demo models in one of their stores were bricked though:

https://twitter.com/DATACHapp/status/383934138753241088/photo/1


----------



## Callum91 (Sep 30, 2013)

I thought Tesco was trying to move it's business away from consumer electronics due to profits tanking?


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2013)

John Primmer said:


> Bought one this morning. Charged it. Entered gmail account. Hudl requested download of update 1.2 - bricked! Help line not available due to unforeseen circumstances!! Hmmmmm mum.....


 
Glad to see the android OS is doing itself justice


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

Is actually made for them or just one of the many chinese tablets rebranded?


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Glad to see the android OS is doing itself justice


Doubt if it'll have much to do with the Android Os and have everything to do with Tesco's own software /hardware set up.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2013)

editor said:


> Doubt if it'll have much to do with the Android Os and have everything to do with Tesco's own software /hardware set up.


 
Well if it was working until the update then I think the only thing that would cause it is a duff install or mismatched hardware software. If you're going to make an OS that works on all types of hardware and then have that as a main selling point of it you'd make sure it works..... especially on a brand new tablet.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2013)

I bet the processing chip is made from horsemeat.


----------



## tufty79 (Sep 30, 2013)

i don't actually know what a tablet is


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i don't actually know what a tablet is



ipad type device.


----------



## purenarcotic (Sep 30, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i don't actually know what a tablet is










*gets coat*


----------



## ChrisD (Sep 30, 2013)

(( only for Scottish viewers))  it's fudge south of the border....

I was hoping that the Hudl would be same size as old standard Kindle which would then make my jacket pockets equally balanced and equally liable to damage when I next fall off my bike. It's a wee bit bigger than Kindle...


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Well if it was working until the update then I think the only thing that would cause it is a duff install or mismatched hardware software. If you're going to make an OS that works on all types of hardware and then have that as a main selling point of it you'd make sure it works..... especially on a brand new tablet.


That doesn't even make sense. If a manufacturer creates shit software it's hardly the fault of the OS if it screws up the tablet.


----------



## sim667 (Sep 30, 2013)

editor said:


> That doesn't even make sense. If a manufacturer creates shit software it's hardly the fault of the OS if it screws up the tablet.



I'm not making sense? 

You mean hardware right? The os was already installed, the upgrade bricked it? I would say that even if it is shit hardware, a software update on something brand new shouldn't brick it, and it's laziness to ensure the compatibility of what has the opportunity to become a fast selling hardware falls with the os programmers

For example, if you bought one, had it working, updated it and it bricked, who would you be pissed off with? Obvisoulsy tesco has a part to play, but it's the software update that caused the issue.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I'm not making sense?


So if someone built their own cheap home-made Mac and it all fucked up, it would be the OS's fault, yes?


----------



## Fez909 (Sep 30, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I'm not making sense?
> 
> You mean hardware right? The os was already installed, the upgrade bricked it? I would say that even if it is shit hardware, a software update on something brand new shouldn't brick it, and it's laziness to ensure the compatibility of what has the opportunity to become a fast selling hardware falls with the os programmers
> 
> For example, if you bought one, had it working, updated it and it bricked, who would you be pissed off with? Obvisoulsy tesco has a part to play, but it's the software update that caused the issue.


Who do you think the software update came from?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> Who do you think the software update came from?


The OS makers surely? Is it not pushed out over t'internet?

I can't imagine tesco being techy enough to have written software?

Or does android OS get customised by the company's selling it on their hardware?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Or does android OS get customised by the company's selling it on their hardware?



Yes


----------



## John Primmer (Oct 1, 2013)

John Primmer said:


> Bought one this morning. Charged it. Entered gmail account. Hudl requested download of update 1.2 - bricked! Help line not available due to unforeseen circumstances!! Hmmmmm mum.....


UPDATE - Above item replaced at local Tescos, after call to Tesco Tech Support by store, and their attempt to re-boot by holding down on/off switch and volume buttons. 

New model works fine AND after software update to V1.2.

Seems good - bright screen, fast enough response

BUT Google chrome keeps crashing (immediately after application start) - had to load Firefox which works well.

Now the wife wants one - but coloured cases not available for another 2 weeks. I had to have the Henry Ford option

Good purchase especially with just £60 of Tesco vouchers AND you get £5 off of a case if purchased at the same time.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

fuck it. i'm getting one. beats 600 notes for an ipad any day of the week.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> fuck it. i'm getting one. beats 600 notes for an ipad any day of the week.



You can get an iPad for £269, rather than £600 (which is still on the expensive side).


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)

Good for people on tight budgets but if I could scrabble together £119 then I could find another £30 for a 16GB Google Nexus 7. 



> There's no doubt that the Nexus 7 is the champion here, offering a superior screen (1920x1200 resolution) compared to both the Kindle Fire HD (1200x800) and Tesco's Hudl (1440x900) and a faster processor with more RAM. In terms of processors both the Hudl and the Nexus have quad-core 1.5GHz chips (the Fire HD's is 1.2GHz), but GHz are not always a fair benchmark. Google's offering runs on a Snapdragon  S4 Pro model whilst Tesco's supplier is unknown - expect performance to degrade on the Hudl quickly.



http://www.independent.co.uk/life-s...kindle-fire-hd-vs-google-nexus-7-8834869.html


----------



## elbows (Oct 1, 2013)

That review has some flaws. 

Its fair to wonder about the exact performance of the hardware, but phrases like 'expect performance to degrade on the Hudl quickly' are well misleading. As is 'priced at some casual browsing, a bit of TV streaming and (Tesco are hoping) some online shopping, and really not available to do much more.' Bull!

They also seem confused about the price of the Nexus 7, talking about the 32GB with LTE being over £100 more, but in fact the Nexus7 32GB without LTE is over £100 more and the LTE one is £180 more.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

The performance degrading bit stuck out for me, too. How would that even work? Electrons must get tired more easily moving around a cheaper set of components


----------



## Badgers (Oct 1, 2013)

I would still find £20 more for the 16GB Google Nexus 7


----------



## elbows (Oct 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> The performance degrading bit stuck out for me, too. How would that even work? Electrons must get tired more easily moving around a cheaper set of components



I suspect that in addition to a lack of technical knowledge, the article is plagued by poor use of language. They may mean that if you try to do too much at once with the device, it will slow down. Which is still an iffy assumption.

What I would rather know is what the CPU and GPU is actually like. So lets find some benchmarks and other details/clues:

http://www.androidbenchmark.net/phone.php?phone=Tesco Hudl HT7S3

http://www.modaco.com/topic/365343-tesco-unveil-the-£119-hudl-a-low-cost-archos-built-tablet/


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 1, 2013)

John Primmer said:


> UPDATE - Above item replaced at local Tescos, after call to Tesco Tech Support by store, and their attempt to re-boot by holding down on/off switch and volume buttons.
> 
> New model works fine AND after software update to V1.2.
> 
> ...


Glad you got in sorted in the end.

Do you think there are quite a few faulty units about? I've even seen a number of 'bricked' devices on tesco displays, but as it is early days so I am not sure how much of a problem it is?


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 1, 2013)

Badgers said:


> I would still find £20 more for the 16GB Google Nexus 7


Me too if only to get the software updates direct from google, and not have some OS that has been barstardized by some hardware manufacturer or mobile network.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 1, 2013)

elbows said:


> I suspect that in addition to a lack of technical knowledge, the article is plagued by poor use of language. They may mean that if you try to do too much at once with the device, it will slow down. Which is still an iffy assumption.
> 
> What I would rather know is what the CPU and GPU is actually like. So lets find some benchmarks and other details/clues:
> 
> ...



Not a bad showing then. 

Now if only we could start seeing some budget 10" tablets that aren't shit.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Yes


 
Thats always going the be the problem then..... Lots of PC's are just total shite because the hardware company have tried loading their own software on them too (well last time I used a PC that was the case anyway, 2003 maybe?) 



pissflaps said:


> fuck it. i'm getting one. beats 600 notes for an ipad any day of the week.


 
My ipad was £349..... still not £100, but a damn site better than the amount you're claiming they are.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Thats always going the be the problem then..... Lots of PC's are just total shite because the hardware company have tried loading their own software on them too (well last time I used a PC that was the case anyway, 2003 maybe?)
> 
> My ipad was £349..... still not £100, but a damn site better than the amount you're claiming they are.



Let me guess... You are an Apple fanboi?


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Let me guess... You are an Apple fanboi?


 
Not a fanboi..... I dont cream my pants at every new release they do, the 5c and 5s for example are pointless, apart from thumb scanning, which the database will blates be accessible to every enforcement agency from here to tipperary.

But as android is consistenly held up as the bastion of anti apple in every apple forum ever to grace u75 is good to keep blatantly misleading posts (anyone with google knows a basic ipad isn't £600) in check, just as it is to make sure that androids misgivings aren't being overlooked, as the android types insist on doing when it comes to iOS 7.

Both iOS and android have their merits and downfalls, apples walled garden vs androids OS underworld where there's lots of dodgy apps, but you can do a lot with it. I'm always open to discussion about the flaws of either setup, I was just shocked that a simple update bricked a brand new piece of hardware...... But then if you're buying from tesco you get what you pay for.

Personally I'm with badgers, on a budget it'd be the google nexus all the way...... I've even been considering asking for some cheap tablets to use in the classroom

I'm guessing you're a fandroid? Or are you a bit like me? Couldnt really give a shit either way.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

I'm rather confused about what you said in the previous post. This is a thread about Tesco's _Android_ tablet. I answered your question, and you then went off on some tangent about lots of PCs being total shite (I'm guessing you mean machines running _Windows_) because they had some preloaded software. And this was based on an experience of 10 years ago. Quite unrelated to Android, yes? 



sim667 said:


> Not a fanboi..... I dont cream my pants at every new release they do, the 5c and 5s for example are pointless, apart from thumb scanning, which the database will blates be accessible to every enforcement agency from here to tipperary.



That's good, I hate to see anyone get that excited about a piece of (admittedly, very fancy) hardware .



sim667 said:


> But as android is consistenly held up as the bastion of anti apple in every apple forum ever to grace u75 is good to keep blatantly misleading posts (anyone with google knows a basic ipad isn't £600) in check, just as it is to make sure that androids misgivings aren't being overlooked, as the android types insist on doing when it comes to iOS 7.



Apologies, I didn't mean to include your reply to pissflaps in my response.



sim667 said:


> Both iOS and android have their merits and downfalls, apples walled garden vs androids OS underworld where there's lots of dodgy apps, but you can do a lot with it. I'm always open to discussion about the flaws of either setup,



Agreed.



sim667 said:


> I was just shocked that a simple update bricked a brand new piece of hardware......



It appears that the tablet in question was a faulty one, as the OP managed to get a replacement one that worked.



sim667 said:


> But then if you're buying from tesco you get what you pay for.



Absolutely, no argument there .



sim667 said:


> Personally I'm with badgers, on a budget it'd be the google nexus all the way...



If I were to get a tablet for _my_ use, it would be a google nexus. I have no problem with other people using other android or iOS devices.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 1, 2013)

I've seen one in Asia for 60 odd quid, God knows what it's like though.

ETA- there's 2 on this page, only 6 inches though
http://direct.asda.com/on/demandware.store/Sites-ASDA-Site/default/Search-Show?q=Tablet


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2013)

Ill stick to iOS devices I think.... But the nexus would be good just to have as a chuck about in the class room so students can use the web without having to go into another room.... But tbh most of them do that with their variety of iphones with smashed screens..... they never learn to get covers/screen protectors.

But then I've used macs for probably getting on for 11 years now, they used to be much more reliable for digital imaging and this was way before iOS was even conceived...... I'd never really been interested in phones until the released the first iPhone and I've kind of got encircled in their 'system' ever since.

Tried using a freinds android phone he swears by quite a few times now, but even the pattern thing with the dots i find frustrating.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

ive changed my mind - having done some reading im going to be plumping for the nexus 7 2013 - better all round, less preloaded tesco tossery. pending the micro USB being compatible with some sort of HDMI output.

cheapest i can find is on amazon... which is odd. £192. anyone got anywhere cheaper?


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> Ill stick to iOS devices I think...



That's fine, whatever you feel comfortable with 



sim667 said:


> But then I've used macs for probably getting on for 11 years now, they used to be much more reliable for digital imaging and this was way before iOS was even conceived...... I'd never really been interested in phones until the released the first iPhone and I've kind of got encircled in their 'system' ever since.



I've worked with many different computers, OS's, hardware and software for longer than you've been alive  - it's _all_ a hell of a lot easier these days (you bloody kids and your new fangled easy to use systems) 



sim667 said:


> Tried using a freinds android phone he swears by quite a few times now, but even the pattern thing with the dots i find frustrating.



I don't like the pattern lock either. So, if I need to secure my phone I use a numeric lock instead.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> I've worked with many different computers, OS's, hardware and software for longer than you've been alive  - it's _all_ a hell of a lot easier these days (you bloody kids and your new fangled easy to use systems)



I've got a windows 7 machine at work..... its still pretty simple to use, but soooooooo slow...... my powerbook I bought in 2003 (or 4), runs 10x better than my 4 year old work PC.


----------



## cesare (Oct 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> ive changed my mind - having done some reading im going to be plumping for the nexus 7 2013 - better all round, less preloaded tesco tossery. pending the micro USB being compatible with some sort of HDMI output.
> 
> cheapest i can find is on amazon... which is odd. £192. anyone got anywhere cheaper?


Carphonewarehouse (if it's the same model) £139 http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mo..._16GB?portal=GOOGLE&promo=PPCTABLETS&ppc=true

PC World's about £150 I think


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

sim667 said:


> I've got a windows 7 machine at work..... its still pretty simple to use, but soooooooo slow...... my powerbook I bought in 2003 (or 4), runs 10x better than my 4 year old work PC.



It must be a _very_ poorly specced or configured PC if a 10 year old powerbook is _10x_ faster.


----------



## pissflaps (Oct 1, 2013)

cesare said:


> Carphonewarehouse (if it's the same model) £139 http://www.carphonewarehouse.com/mo..._16GB?portal=GOOGLE&promo=PPCTABLETS&ppc=true
> 
> PC World's about £150 I think


thats the 2012 model. lacks a camera and is a lower spec.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

How is it cheaper to buy a Nexus from Amazon than Google direct?

Is it second-hand, pissflaps ?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> I'm rather confused about what you said in the previous post. This is a thread about Tesco's _Android_ tablet. I answered your question, and you then went off on some tangent about lots of PCs being total shite (I'm guessing you mean machines running _Windows_) because they had some preloaded software. And this was based on an experience of 10 years ago. *Quite unrelated to Android, yes? *


No - in fact it's the bane of Android, and Google have been taking steps to minimise it. Manufacturers and carriers release devices with heavily modified OSes which have no centralised update path, often dependent on the carrier, which generally just makes Android look bad.


----------



## cesare (Oct 1, 2013)

pissflaps said:


> thats the 2012 model. lacks a camera and is a lower spec.


Ah, ok.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> No - in fact it's the bane of Android, and Google have been taking steps to minimise it. Manufacturers and carriers release devices with heavily modified OSes which have no centralised update path, often dependent on the carrier, which generally just makes Android look bad.



Which has nothing to do with 10 year old Windows PCs


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Which has nothing to do with 10 year old Windows PCs


It's the exact same business process - vendors trying to tie you into them after your purchase by altering the system - so yeah it does (except it's worse on Android as the modifications often go deeper). The motives and effects are the same.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

It kind of does. It's an analogy with the bloatware you get on prebuilt Windows PCs. The analogy isn't exact, though, as with Android, it's not just that you get software pre-installed. It's that often it isn't quite Android. They've changed it so much that while the Android apps work on it, you can't use Android's equivalent to Windows Update.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

FridgeMagnet said:


> It's the exact same business process - vendors trying to tie you into them after your purchase by altering the system - so yeah it does (except it's worse on Android as the modifications often go deeper). The motives and effects are the same.



Windows is Windows is Windows. Yes, some PCs come with bloatware but this can easily be removed, and you can still get all your OS updates from Microsoft. Android is different. An open source OS that vendors modify, with the unfortunate effect of leaving updates and fixes to the whim of the vendor.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Windows is Windows is Windows. Yes, some PCs come with bloatware but this can easily be removed, and you can still get all your OS updates from Microsoft. Android is different. An open source OS that vendors modify, with the unfortunate effect of leaving updates and fixes to the whim of the vendor.


That's why I said it was worse.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> It kind of does. It's an analogy with the bloatware you get on prebuilt Windows PCs. The analogy isn't exact, though, as with Android, it's not just that you get software pre-installed. It's that often it isn't quite Android. They've changed it so much that while the Android apps work on it, you can't use Android's equivalent to Windows Update.



I can see what your saying Fez but there is a big difference between bloatware and actually changing the OS, as is done with android.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> I can see what your saying Fez but there is a big difference between bloatware and actually changing the OS, as is done with android.



That's what I said


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 1, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> That's what I said


Yes it is 

I was busy trying to understand fridgies post and only half read yours


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 1, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Yes it is
> 
> I was busy trying to understand fridgies post and only half read yours



No bother


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 1, 2013)

It's what I said as well, bloody hell.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2013)

Reckon Tesco could be on to a winner with this, and anything which undercuts Google and Apple but such a margin yet still has half ok specs is a good thing.


----------



## johnnypoll (Oct 11, 2013)

My Hudl GPS (using Navfree) doesn't get a signal in our car most of the time, though other satnavs are fine. Not sure if this is a problem generally or just a faulty unit. Tesco are going to replace it, but I have to wait a couple of weeks for new stock. Has anyone else tried GPS, I can't find a single comment on the web about it and none of the hudl reviewers seem to have bothered to test this.


----------



## supersnorker (Oct 11, 2013)

I've set up a new forum for the Hudl here: www.hudlforums.com
Hopefully it will be a useful resource for Hudl users and those thinking of buying a Hudl.
Take a look!


----------



## fen_boy (Oct 14, 2013)

Whenever I've seen these on display in Tesco they haven't worked. Don't respond to screen touches at all. I thought they might be dummy display ones, but when I held the power button one of them gave an option to power off and on another the screen lit up, but then failed to do anything. Have tried this in 3 stores now. Bit weird.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 15, 2013)

It'll be interesting to see how this goes...


> Argos is taking on Tesco with the launch of its own budget tablet computer in anticipation of a surge in sales of the gadgets in the runup to Christmas.
> The catalogue retailer's £99 no-frills 7" MyTablet is launching weeks after the appearance of Tesco's £119 Hudl, 35,000 of which were bought over its first two days on sale.


Guardian


----------



## Epona (Oct 15, 2013)

My dad has decided he wants one of these, so when he gets it I'll let you know what he thinks of it.


----------



## barney_pig (Oct 15, 2013)

"Argos's gadget has an in-built camera and comes pre-loaded with popular apps such as Angry Birds but has worse specifications including a lower resolution screen, half the storage and reduced battery life compared with Tesco's Hudl."


----------



## Sunray (Oct 15, 2013)

The one on demo in the Tesco on Broadgate is dead.  

Its not really a great deal given the nexus 7 is not much more?  I'd get the Nexus.


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Oct 15, 2013)

Will journalists ever stop talking about Angry Fucking Birds?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> It'll be interesting to see how this goes...
> 
> Guardian



Things are getting interesting. These two are going to eat up the lower end market and leave Amazon and Google's Nexus 7 squeezed in the middle between them and iPad mini.


----------



## RedDragon (Oct 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Things are getting interesting. These two are going to eat up the lower end market and leave Amazon and Google's Nexus 7 squeezed in the middle between them and iPad mini.


but the non-tech savvy will have their tablet experience marred by such devices.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Things are getting interesting. These two are going to eat up the lower end market and leave Amazon and Google's Nexus 7 squeezed in the middle between them and iPad mini.



Brand name still counts for a fair bit....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> Brand name still counts for a fair bit....



Think you're overestimating Tesco/Argos consumers calculation. Reckon those brands and price is strong enough to squeeze the ones us geeks know a lot about.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 15, 2013)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Think you're overestimating Tesco/Argos consumers calculation. Reckon those brands and price is strong enough to squeeze the ones us geeks know a lot about.



People are well aware of the Tesco brand that's for sure.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

RedDragon said:


> but the non-tech savvy will have their tablet experience marred by such devices.



Horse. Bolted.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 15, 2013)

Global Stoner said:


> People are well aware of the Tesco brand that's for sure.



Well I'm not going to joke about poor people buying value products...


----------



## Hassan I Sabha (Oct 15, 2013)

The Hudl seems to be getting a pretty good reception over at MoDaCo - I may get one for my Son's Xmas present, but only because I have Tesco vouchers.


----------



## stuff_it (Oct 15, 2013)

tufty79 said:


> i don't actually know what a tablet is


It's probably perfect for you then.


----------



## sim667 (Oct 15, 2013)

johnnypoll said:


> My Hudl GPS (using Navfree) doesn't get a signal in our car most of the time, though other satnavs are fine. Not sure if this is a problem generally or just a faulty unit. Tesco are going to replace it, but I have to wait a couple of weeks for new stock. Has anyone else tried GPS, I can't find a single comment on the web about it and none of the hudl reviewers seem to have bothered to test this.



Some cars windscreens play havoc with GPS units..... Have you ever used something like a tomtom and checked that works?




Just to add I tried to look at one in tesco the other day..... wasn't working at all.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 16, 2013)

Bought two today for family , and had a play with them..... to set up for family video calls....All the valleys were sold out but there were a couple left in Cardiff west. Next delivery is slated for the 27th

Can't see much difference over my 1st gen nexus 7 ..........the tescos khack is easy to remove  just leaving a small t as a fourth button on the bottom bar next to the " back", the sdmicro slot's a nice addition 
Rear cameras a bit phonecam old school
Not tried the hmdi out and probably never will.
Straight vanilla 4.2 android once cleared.

Does not feel cheap,......... funky in purple

Epic buy methinks...... Considering what they are capable of.

Not tried the GPS yet  , just downloaded offline maps for Wales so I'll give it a go tomorrow, to see if its as good as my old nexus.


----------



## keybored (Oct 17, 2013)

fishfinger said:


> Windows is Windows is Windows. Yes, some PCs come with bloatware but this can easily be removed, and you can still get all your OS updates from Microsoft. Android is different. An open source OS that vendors modify, with the unfortunate effect of leaving updates and fixes to the whim of the vendor.



This is what rooting and flashing is for. As soon as some decent custom ROMs are available, I'll probably get me a Hudl.


----------



## WWWeed (Oct 17, 2013)

johnnypoll said:


> My Hudl GPS (using Navfree) doesn't get a signal in our car most of the time, though other satnavs are fine. Not sure if this is a problem generally or just a faulty unit. Tesco are going to replace it, but I have to wait a couple of weeks for new stock. Has anyone else tried GPS, I can't find a single comment on the web about it and none of the hudl reviewers seem to have bothered to test this.


If you want to test it install GPS Test on the tesco device and on another non-tesco device and compare the results side by side.


----------



## Corax (Oct 17, 2013)

Fez909 said:


> nope, the only Tesco branding is the T which is in the bottom left corner (on the bottom bar - it launches their apps), and a small printed logo on the back (not in the Tesco colours!).


I'm out then.  I only want it if it comes in white with three thick blue stripes.


----------



## Fez909 (Oct 17, 2013)

Corax said:


> I'm out then.  I only want it if it comes in white with three thick blue stripes.



Luckily for you I've just set up a Hudl painting service PimpMaHudl.com

The "go faster Tesco logo" is the paint job you'd want. Use the discount code URBZ for 40% off.


----------



## Calmore (Oct 18, 2013)

There's a user group dedicated to the hudl, too: hudluser.com


----------



## Tankus (Oct 18, 2013)

nah  ...99 users ..what's the point 

If you have used android before there is no learning curve .!!...its straight out of the box ......like it sez on the ....er ....box


----------



## Ted Striker (Oct 18, 2013)

Tankus said:


> nah  ...99 users ..what's the point
> 
> If you have used android before there is no learning curve .!!...its straight out of the box ......like it sez on the ....er ....box



If you're having hudl problems I feel bad for you son...


----------



## Tankus (Oct 18, 2013)

every little feel helps  .....no problemo anyways ....given out to family now...... they keep on "_hangouting_" me .. even from the same   'kin room .....epic feedback on the sound ....keep waiting for the tardis to turn up !

..toss  ..."_I'm away_ !"

never got to try out the gps ...went own the pub instead .....!


----------



## mog1976 (Nov 6, 2013)

Anyone had one of these for a while and able to say how thay rate it now.
Thinking of getting them for kids at xmas


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Nov 7, 2013)

Don't own one but had a play with a unit at a shop recently, pretty decent device for its price was my first impression. Build quality wasn't terrible either.


----------



## chandlerp (Nov 7, 2013)

Had a look at one in Tesco last night as was thinking of buying one for the girlfriend this Christmas.  The screen seemed really small in comparison to my iPad mini.


----------



## barney_pig (Nov 12, 2013)

My daughter used her university bursary book tokens (£500 per year!) to buy a nook, only £79!
Rather slaps tescos out of the park


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

Tesco has sold a pretty incredible 400,000 of these tablets since Sept 2013. 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/technology/news/10563866/Tesco-sold-400000-Hudl-tablets-in-2013.html


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2014)

Ain't that like half the global sales of Nexus 7?


----------



## fogbat (Jan 10, 2014)

Corax said:


> I'm out then.  I only want it if it comes in white with three thick blue stripes.



They're missing a trick not selling a Tesco Value cover


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ain't that like half the global sales of Nexus 7?


Sorry to disappoint you, but the Nexus was reportedly selling nearly one million units per month as far back as Oct 2012.
http://thenextweb.com/google/2012/1...blet-sales-are-approaching-1m-units-per-month


----------



## fogbat (Jan 10, 2014)

Kid_Eternity said:


> Ain't that like half the global sales of Nexus 7?


Over what period?


----------



## Corax (Jan 10, 2014)

fogbat said:


> They're missing a trick not selling a Tesco Value cover


Totally.  There's plenty of wankers who'd buy it for the irony lols.

Like me.   

(Although I'd rather an Asda one tbh)


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Jan 10, 2014)

fogbat said:


> Over what period?



Since release. The Hudl must be one of if not the top selling 7" tablet in the UK now with those numbers..?


----------



## Tankus (Sep 15, 2014)

In tescos yesterday .....the hudl is now £99 and the £20 leather case now £2.50...
Must be coming to an end of line 

Absolute steal for what it does


----------



## chandlerp (Sep 15, 2014)

They were selling refurbs on their eBay store for £49 recently inc. postage.


----------



## Tankus (Sep 15, 2014)

Hudl2 due out soon apparently ..  higher spec..8.2in (1920 x 1200).  Hmmm...!


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Sep 21, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Hudl2 due out soon apparently ..  higher spec..8.2in (1920 x 1200).  Hmmm...!



I really like the 8" format, if they can keep the competitive pricing it should do well.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2014)

OK, Urban is what I consider the mecca of Android knowledge, so can you help me out 

It's my boy's birthday soon, and he's mad about Minecraft. Would the "Hudl 2" be a good machine to play Minecraft on? He loves playing it on his cousin's iPad, but my budget won't stretch to that.

To those that have the Hudl 1, how's it been?


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 3, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> OK, Urban is what I consider the mecca of Android knowledge, so can you help me out
> 
> It's my boy's birthday soon, and he's mad about Minecraft. Would the "Hudl 2" be a good machine to play Minecraft on? He loves playing it on his cousin's iPad, but my budget won't stretch to that.
> 
> To those that have the Hudl 1, how's it been?



I've no experience of the Hudl 2, but I got minecraft for a friends kids who have quite low power tablets and it appeared to run fine.


----------



## Tankus (Oct 3, 2014)

Excellent value for money ......

The two in my family are now a year old ......my 85 yr old mam , won't put hers down....

Not a single issue .....and seemingly no drop off on performance.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 3, 2014)

How does this work...

"As with the previous generation Hudl, Tesco customers can use their Clubcard loyalty vouchers to buy the tablet for £65."

Silly question maybe, but do you need to have already accrued £64 of vouchers?


----------



## Tankus (Oct 20, 2014)

Dunno ?

Had a look a a hudl 2 today £119. Rather impressed ....its thinner than the first 


> 8.3 inch 1920 x 1200 (Full HD) screen
> •  Intel Atom quad-core processor up to 1.83 GHz, 2 GB of RAM
> •  Android Kitkat 4.4.2 operating system
> •  Stereo speakers with Dolby optimised audio
> ...


----------



## Barking_Mad (Oct 21, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> OK, Urban is what I consider the mecca of Android knowledge, so can you help me out
> 
> It's my boy's birthday soon, and he's mad about Minecraft. Would the "Hudl 2" be a good machine to play Minecraft on? He loves playing it on his cousin's iPad, but my budget won't stretch to that.
> 
> To those that have the Hudl 1, how's it been?



My wife bought a really cheap no brand £40 tablet and my 4 year old plays minecraft on it, and it runs just fine. To my amazement. So, yes it will run very well on a Hudl2.

Edit: I'm talking this sort of cheap http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/3711...3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0-L&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=108


----------



## ChrisD (Oct 21, 2014)

Tankus said:


> Dunno ?
> 
> Had a look a a hudl 2 today £119. Rather impressed ....its thinner than the first



I'd like to see whether I can read an A4 PDF document on one... if so then I can think of lots of uses.


----------



## Chz (Oct 23, 2014)

I was just going to buy another £50 Chinese  no-name to replace the 4 year-old's broken one, but I decided to shell out for the Hudl 2. Bloody hell, it's a nice piece of kit for the price! The first Hudl was just a bargain tablet made a bit nicer, but this is definitely in a higher category of kit. Splendid screen.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 23, 2014)

The Hudl still has no facility to store apps on the SD card.

I remember HTC took forever to enable this on the Desire.

Tesco haven't even bothered before releasing their next model!!!!!
Treat this as a 16gb tablet. Forget about the so called expandable memory which is next to useless.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2014)

Gromit said:


> The Hudl still has no facility to store apps on the SD card.
> 
> I remember HTC took forever to enable this on the Desire.
> 
> ...



You have more then 16gb of apps? 

Slightly different to the desire situation where the dam thing would struggle with app updates.


----------



## Gromit (Oct 23, 2014)

Global Stoner said:


> You have more then 16gb of apps?
> 
> Slightly different to the desire situation where the dam thing would struggle with app updates.



I have a lot of apps but add a couple of movies to iz player and that one app alone becomes a storage beast.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2014)

Gromit said:


> I have a lot of apps but add a couple of movies to iz player and that one app alone becomes a storage beast.



Ah ok. I just store films on the SD card and point the player at them.


----------



## maomao (Oct 23, 2014)

mwgdrwg said:


> It's my boy's birthday soon, and he's mad about Minecraft. Would the "Hudl 2" be a good machine to play Minecraft on? He loves playing it on his cousin's iPad, but my budget won't stretch to that.



I play Minecraft on a Kindle Fire (I don't dare buy the PC version) and it runs very well indeed.


----------



## Chz (Oct 23, 2014)

> The Hudl still has no facility to store apps on the SD card.


Like every other Android 4.4 device. It's a bit much asking Tesco to fork the OS for a feature that's rare as hen teeth from companies with entire divisions devoted to this.

Perhaps Iz Player should fix their app so that you can store movies on an SD card? That's an awful lot easier to do.


----------



## UnderAnOpenSky (Oct 23, 2014)

Had a play on one tonight when doing some shopping. Glad I paid a bit more for my LG, but feels a very capable device for the money.


----------

